# baby's tears



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

will babys tears grow well in a frog viv?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Take a look at this thread.

Bill

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3759


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are talking about the non aquaitc plant I have tried this plant twice because I liked the look of it so much. The first time my soil was too damp and it seemed to be rotting to make matters wose my azureus trampled it to nothing in a matter of days. The second time I tried it in my red eye viv ( figuring it would not get trampled by an arboreal frog). I guess the soil was still too wet although the water line was way below it. It still died, although this time it took about three weeks. :? If you have a spot with really good drainage it's worth a shot but I would watch it closely.

eve s.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I have good luck with Baby's Tears if it is planted in a well drained portion of the tank. I planted these in a hollowed out section of some ghost wood that is proped against the background. It gets misted very well three times a day, but has very good drainage.


----------

